# Spiny leaf insect and enclosure???



## Sarah24 (May 15, 2008)

Hi guys!

I'm considering selling my spiny leaf insect and it's enlosure but I need some advice on what kind of price range I should be asking for.
Here are some general details:
Insect:
-female
-round about 8 months old (bought as a tiny baby in late september 2007-maybe 2-3 weeks old??)
-Missing one hook on one of front legs though does not seem to effect her in any way
-Very gentle, easy to handle 

Enclosure:
-Haven't measured but guessing just under 2ft high. 
-Hexagonal around 35-40cm across
-Black, made of wire mesh with tiny holes on black frame
-Excellent condition, about 9 months old
-Perfect for all insects

If you can help me out that would be great..either leave a post on the thread or pm me.

Thanks heaps
Sarah


----------



## Vincent21 (May 15, 2008)

I haven't seen many leaf insect ads on Pet Link but i reckon around $20 - $40. And the enclosure i am not sure.


----------



## Chrisreptile (May 15, 2008)

I believe that you could get $20 for the insect and $50 for the enclosure.
These are just approximations though.


----------



## hornet (May 15, 2008)

15-20 for the animal and about $50 would be reasonable for the enclosure


----------

